# If I were to show...I would need a cool name!



## melinda27858 (Dec 27, 2007)

I was just thinking tonight that if I were to show my boy, I wonder what name I would use (as of now I don't have him registered with ApHC.

I would like to somehow include the name of the man who raised and broke him (what a great person!) and the horse's name.

Bobby Buck
and
Fella

And about his personality....reminds me of a little boy who wants to make you happy, but will try to put anything past you if he can...sort of like Dennis the Menace.

I would love to hear your suggestions!

Many thanks!


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

Buck a Fella Off is the only one that comes to mind at the moment


----------



## melinda27858 (Dec 27, 2007)

CUTE! I like that! I thought we could get some interesting ideas with the name "Buck!"


----------



## haflinger101 (Mar 16, 2008)

buck chuck


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

Haha Vida, Rich suggested the exact same name!! 

hehe or..

I Don't Buck Around 

:lol:


----------



## BluMagic (Sep 23, 2007)

Buck Fella sounds so cute! lol 

Fella's Buckin' lol

Sorry I'm blank right now. hehe


----------



## mygoldfish (Mar 18, 2008)

something like "fella's buckin off" or "buck that fella" or something?
heehee get it? get it?


----------

